
Twitter warns Bitcoin scam security breach could lead to $250M FTC fine - cj
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/08/03/twitter-bitcoin-scam-security-breach-could-mean-250-million-ftc-fine.html
======
haxton
Title is wrong. See correction from article:

>Correction: The possible fine mentioned in Twitter’s 10-Q was not related to
the recent bitcoin scam security breach.

